# How long did it take for your Mini to be activated?



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

I just ordered 6 Mini V2 boxes today and wonder how long it usually takes for a Mini box to be activated? I've read that it could take up to 24 hours for the boxes to be activated. Is this timeframe common, or is this a worst case scenario? Do you have to connect the box to a TV at that time, or could you just plug it into a router and configure it in the TiVo website? I have 8 TV's and it would be kind of annoying having 2 cable boxes connected to most of them. Thanks a lot for any help and have a great day!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

If you bought them from TiVo they come activated. If not, you call or use the web site. At least 24 hours.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

When I got my Minis (3 of them) I activated them and had them working in about 15 minutes. If you force connections to the TiVo servers on the Minis and the host DVR and then restart all the boxes, that will usually speed up the activation process so you don't have to wait the full 24 hours.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi,
If you got them from Tivo, they are already activated and as part of the setup, they will "phone home" and be working as soon as you finish the setup. If you bought them new from another source, initiate the activation from Tivo. Then do a forced connection to Tivo with your main Tivo DVR and then do the same with your mini....mine all were activated in minutes. I don't recall having to reboot. If you don't force connections it can often take overnight when the tivo's check in on their own. The only exception is if there is an issue with the Tivo servers being down.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

Thanks a lot for all of your help! I will force the connections. I bought my boxes from an authorized TiVo dealer in California. He gave me a pretty good deal that I couldn't pass up and included shipping to New York.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

TazExprez said:


> Thanks a lot for all of your help! I will force the connections. I bought my boxes from an authorized TiVo dealer in California. He gave me a pretty good deal that I couldn't pass up and included shipping to New York.


That's not "direct from Tivo" so you'll have to have them activated.
While most activate in under 24 hours it can take 48-72 hours in some cases to activate, so don't give up before that 72 hour has passed.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TazExprez said:


> I just ordered 6 Mini V2 boxes today and wonder how long it usually takes for a Mini box to be activated? I've read that it could take up to 24 hours for the boxes to be activated. Is this timeframe common, or is this a worst case scenario? Do you have to connect the box to a TV at that time, or could you just plug it into a router and configure it in the TiVo website? I have 8 TV's and it would be kind of annoying having 2 cable boxes connected to most of them. Thanks a lot for any help and have a great day!


You can, on receipt, immediately activate each Mini via TiVo.com, using the information on the outside of each box. (edit: ... or from the info sticker on the bottom of the Mini)

Once a given Mini (or all of them) has been activated on TiVo.com, you should force a service connection to TiVo on the intended host DVR.

Then you can just find one TV location where you can prep each Mini, in turn. Once a Mini has received all its updates and its activation is recognized, that Mini can be moved to its permanent location, replacing the previous cable box.

If you find yourself waiting for activation, you can expedite activation by periodically forcing the service connection on the host DVR, allowing it to complete, and then retrying the Mini activation/guided setup.


----------



## TazExprez (May 31, 2014)

I just activated all 6 V2 Mini boxes last night. First I added all 6 of them to my TiVo account online. Next I disconnected the power to all of my Roamio Basic boxes. Then I only reconnected the Roamio Basic box that I wanted to use with the first 3 Mini boxes. Next I connected the Mini boxes, 1 by 1, until the first box started receiving updates, then I would connect the next box, and finally the 3rd box. After about an hour or so, all 3 of the first half of Mini boxes were fully functional. Then I disconnected everything, and did the same steps as before for the next 3 Mini boxes. 

I thought it would take much longer because the website had a message telling me that it would take about 24 hours to process the activation. Now the website has the names of the Mini boxes and everything.


----------



## spturnip (Nov 29, 2015)

Happy user of a TiVo - Roamio OTA and one TiVo mini. Ordered another pair of TiVo minis on Amazon. Called and activated them immediately upon receipt. It took 18 hours for them to activate and connect to the TiVo - Roamio OTA DVR. In an age where a new cell phone, cable service or cable modem can be activated almost immediately, there is no excuse for this much delay. It was very frustrating to have to go through the setup menus only to get the message that it could not connect to the DVR.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

spturnip said:


> Happy user of a TiVo - Roamio OTA and one TiVo mini. Ordered another pair of TiVo minis on Amazon. Called and activated them immediately upon receipt. It took 18 hours for them to activate and connect to the TiVo - Roamio OTA DVR. In an age where a new cell phone, cable service or cable modem can be activated almost immediately, there is no excuse for this much delay. It was very frustrating to have to go through the setup menus only to get the message that it could not connect to the DVR.


see reply, here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10714569#post10714569

p.s. Though I'd add that you may want to direct your feedback to TiVo, directly, either via a call, via Facebook or Twitter, or their online feature requests form.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Restarting the mini is another thing to try if the items referenced above haven't worked. In my case the mini kept saying it couldn't find a host TiVo and even TiVo support said I would just have to wait.

I couldn't get to the restart portion of the mini menus so I power-cycled the mini and within 2 minutes it was connected and working fine.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dlfl said:


> Restarting the mini is another thing to try if the items referenced above haven't worked. In my case the mini kept saying it couldn't find a host TiVo and even TiVo support said I would just have to wait.
> 
> I couldn't get to the restart portion of the mini menus so I power-cycled the mini and within 2 minutes it was connected and working fine.


Agreed, along with just plain unplugging the Mini from power. But all the restarting and power-cycling in the world aren't going to do anything if the host DVR doesn't have any information on the new Mini.


----------

